# Krieger/ Schurke Guide



## James_Root (6. Oktober 2009)

Hey liebe Community,

ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger was ROM und allgemein RPG'S angeht.
Ich habe aus langeweile ROM runtergeladen, ein Elfenkrieger genommen und hab mit Level 10 ein Schurken gewählt.

Nun wollte ich euch einige Fragen stellen, die mir die auswahl erleichtern soll:
(Zu Information... ich wollte später PVP spielen)

Skills
Auf welche Skills soll ich meine Punkte verteilen, damit ich am Ende gut gegen andere Spieler angekommen kann ?

Rüstung
Welche Rüstung wäre perfekt für diese Kombo ?

Waffe
Auf welche Waffen soll ich mich spezialisieren ?

Crafting
Hier hab ich gar keine Ahnung von. Deshalb frage ich, ob es i.ein Handwerk gibt, dass optimal zu dieser Kombo passt?
Dazu noch eine allgemeine Frage: muss man sich auf zwei Sachen der Rohstoffbeschaffung konzentrieren (Holz, Erz, Kräuter) um später aus denen dann Waffen oder Rüstungen herzustellen? 
Wenn ja wäre es super, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, auf was ich mich da spezialisieren soll.



btw: Ist zwar Off-Topic aber ich frage mal
Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wieso die Supportfunktion von der ROM Webseite nicht funktioniert ? ... 
Kann mich da nämlich nicht im Forum anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## konsolengirl (12. März 2010)

Spiel auch seit kurzem RoM und habe auch einen Krieger/Schurken erstellt. Mich würden genau die selben Fragen sehr interessieren, wäre wirklich toll wenn ihr dazu hier was schreiben könntet. Gibt sicher einige die es genauso geht, und hier hilfreiche Antworten zu posten oder nen Link zu nem Guide wo das alles genau drinnensteht wär wirklich toll.


----------



## ootimeplotoo (27. Mai 2010)

hallo,
geht mir genauso:-)

dazu würde ich noch gerne mal wissen ab wann ich denn eigentlich wurfwaffen benutzen kann:-)


gruß


----------



## PvE-Hardy (29. Mai 2010)

Also als kriger/schurke kann man ja ab lvl 16/16 dank einer passivfertigkeit des kriegers 2 einhandwaffen benutzen daher würde ich 2 einhandäxte benutzen da man so den meisten schaden macht naja so viel weis ich etz auch net aber es macht schön dmg^^
Gruß
PvE-Hardy


----------



## Silverpierre (11. Juli 2010)

> Also als kriger/schurke kann man ja ab lvl 16/16 dank einer passivfertigkeit *des kriegers* 2 einhandwaffen benutzen daher würde ich 2 einhandäxte benutzen da man so den meisten schaden macht naja so viel weis ich etz auch net aber es macht schön dmg^^
> Gruß
> PvE-Hardy




95% richtig

nicht durch eine passive fähigkeit des kiresgers sonder durch die des schurken^^



lg


----------



## PvE-Hardy (17. Juli 2010)

Oh verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hab ich wohl verwechselt stimmt natürich

Hardy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gilie (19. November 2011)

hallo,
spiel nen Krieger/Schurken.
wichtige Skills sind z.B.Hieb, Berserker, Verteidigungshaltung(oder ähnlich ^^), Eröffnungs Angriff den folge Angriff und Donner, Ansturm, uns Zyklon.
Für die Ausrüstung ist wichtig welches lvl ihr habt 
Bis lvl 50 reicht das normale Quest-Equipment, ab da solltet ihr ein paar mal sok laufen und das dortige Ketten-Set sammeln.(wenn ihr auf scabatha spielt sagt mir bescheid ^^)oder halt die zyklopen instanz(brauhc man halt vorquests ^^)
ab 55 ist dann das Teufelsschlächterset (wenn möglich üdura) das beste (im momen spiel ich persöhnlich mit dem kompletten Teufelsschlächter und 2 enthauptenden Äxten^^) bis dahin bin gekommen 
Falls ihr noch Fragen habt(egal ob zum krieger/schurken oder net ^^) schreibt Ikor auf scabatha an ^^
wenn ihr auf scabatha spielt oder dahin wechseln wollt könnt ihr mich auch gern 
anschreiben (nochmal : Ikor ^^)
bis dahin gruß nils


----------

